# Aero vs Alloy For Racing



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been going back and forth in my head about this one, so I would love to hear all of your thoughts. If you were about to start doing some races every year (road and crit), would you choose and entry level carbon aero bike like a Fuji Transonic 2.9 or a Giant Propel Advanced 2 or would you go with a Caad12? Let's say you would add the same aero wheels and aero handlebars (3T Aerotunda) to whichever bike you choose. Which direction would you go in and why?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd go with the alloy bike. I know guys that race on both. I know guys that used to race on carbon but are now on Caad12, they really like it. I don't see a downside to going with the Caad.

Oh, and instead of that 3T bar that is really jenky with very odd reach, based on my experience with the above people, I'd suggest a custom bar/stem from Predator. It will provide the best fit, the best aerodynamics and probably the best cool factor too. And how could I forget... the best stiffness, which is key if you're a sprinter.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'd go with the alloy bike. I know guys that race on both. I know guys that used to race on carbon but are now on Caad12, they really like it. I don't see a downside to going with the Caad.
> 
> Oh, and instead of that 3T bar that is really jenky with very odd reach, based on my experience with the above people, I'd suggest a custom bar/stem from Predator. It will provide the best fit, the best aerodynamics and probably the best cool factor too. And how could I forget... the best stiffness, which is key if you're a sprinter.


Good stuff, thank you Sir.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have settled on the Caad12: the value and price, my test ride of the infamous Caad10 a couple of years ago, the desire to finally do a bit of racing, and reviews like the one below tipped the scales heavily in the Caad's favor. I really liked the entry level Fuji Transonic and Giant TCR and Propel a bunch as well, but all factors considered, the Caad wins. 

http://roadcyclinguk.com/gear/what-we-ride-cannonade-caad-10.html#6h63CvkOZAfd5Wtg.97

LBS says the 105 equipped version will come in around $1600, which leaves money for aero wheels, new bars, and a Specialized Power saddle. Unfortunately, they won't be in until August or so, but I have waited this long, so... If anyone has recommendations for affordable carbon aero wheels and handlebars, I am very interested in hearing them. I am currently looking at Yoeleo, November Rail, Ritchey Logic, Reynolds Attack or Assault, and Blade X wheels. Ritchey, the new Specialized Aerofly, and Predator handlebars are being considered for the cockpit currently.


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> LBS says the 105 equipped version will come in around $1600,...


Did your LBS mention prices for other models? I am particularly interested in the SS EVO Ultegra 3, CAAD12 Disc Dura Ace and the Ultegra Disc/non-disc version.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MartinR. said:


> Did your LBS mentioned prices for other models? I am particularly interested in the SS EVO Ultegra 3, CAAD12 Disc Dura Ace and the Ultegra Disc/non-disc version.


All I know is that there will be both 105 and Ultegra disc versions and that they should be around $2000 and $2600.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's Peloton Magazine's first review:

The Alloy EVO? Cannondale Launches the CAAD12 - Peloton Magazine


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Velonews was pretty critical of the Caad12 today:

Cannondale wants us to join the cult of aluminum ? but we're not ready - VeloNews.com


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I used to race on carbon frames but now race on a CAAD10. For the cost factor as things will break, go with the alloy. The money saved can go to components and wheels etc.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

have both.. apparently the next version of the Allez ..allez sprint to be exact will have some aero features.. seatpost, dropped stays..maybe more. I don't like the price tag though. The prices I saw where foreign currency but its not too hard to figure out the cost increase over the standard allez.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Velonews was pretty critical of the Caad12 today:
> 
> Cannondale wants us to join the cult of aluminum ? but we're not ready - VeloNews.com


The author of that review clearly doesn't like aluminum bikes. Nothing is going to compare to the Evo for him. That wouldn't put me off the CAAD 12.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I saw the prices on the new CAAD12 at my LBS. I don't remember the pricing ont he other models, but the Black Inc version sports Dura Ace 9000 and retails for $5,699. Sounds steep for aluminum, but I didn't bat an eye after seeing the S-Works Specialized Allez with Dura Ace Di2 selling for $7,200. I'm glad Cannondale did away with disc braking on the Black Inc. They ruined last year's model with that drama. A separate Dura Ace Disc model is definitely a smarter move on the 12.


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

For continental Europe, the prices will probably look like this : http://www.fahrrad-ro.de/downloads/2016CannondalePreise.pdf

Now I am on the fence regarding buying the 2016 standard SS EVO Ultegra 3 (unchanged frame with external cable routing) vs the new CAAD12 Ultegra - the difference is 700 EUR. + the new CAAD12 has the 28c tire clearance (not sure about the standard SS EVO)...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MartinR. said:


> For continental Europe, the prices will probably look like this : http://www.fahrrad-ro.de/downloads/2016CannondalePreise.pdf
> 
> Now I am on the fence regarding buying the 2016 standard SS EVO Ultegra 3 (unchanged frame with external cable routing) vs the new CAAD12 Ultegra - the difference is 700 EUR. + the new CAAD12 has the 28c tire clearance (not sure about the standard SS EVO)...


FWIW, Bikeradar loved the new Evo and Velonews was so-so on the new Caad12. I don't put much stock in either review until I get to test ride for myself, but I was truly impressed with the Caad10 when I tested it. I just can't see the Caad12 riding worse than the Caad10. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otjnEyzA3ns

Cannondale wants us to join the cult of aluminum — but we're not ready - VeloNews.com

Road Bike Action | First Ride: 2016 Cannondale SuperSix Evo


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> FWIW, Bikeradar loved the new Evo and Velonews was so-so on the new Caad12. I don't put much stock in either review until I get to test ride for myself, but I was truly impressed with the Caad10 when I tested it. I just can't see the Caad12 riding worse than the Caad10.


So far I have only seen reviews of the disc equipped CAAD12 models, which are about 2 pounds heavier than the rim brakes models. 16.5 lbs for the non-disc CAAD12 Ultegra is an excellent weight. Can't wait to test them out!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Alloy for racing here....

Allez Comp Smart-weld. Love it... and if it goes down, it won't break the bank.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm thinking lack of enthusiasm isn't that the CAAD12 rides worse or anything. I bet it has to do with the hype being thrown out there about the 12 from Cannondale. I believe it will be a remarkable bike, but all of the technology going into it might not make it that much better feeling when you're riding it. Everyone knew the CAAD10 was a major leap over the CAAD9- eventhough even I never thought there could be a better riding aluminum bike than the CAAD9 until I had ridden the CAAD10. The 12 might not be that much improved to the rider by comparison. Sounds like Cannondale raised expectations too high for this one even if it is the best.


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

One of the drawbacks of an aluminum frame/bike, that has not been mentioned yet, is the limited "lifetime" warranty. Lifetime of an aluminum frame is 5 years, whereas there is no such limit for a carbon frame.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

MartinR. said:


> One of the drawbacks of an aluminum frame/bike, that has not been mentioned yet, is the limited "lifetime" warranty. Lifetime of an aluminum frame is 5 years, whereas there is no such limit for a carbon frame.


Would you care to share the source(s) for your claim? I know plenty of folks who've had their aluminum frames WELL past 5 year!


----------



## MartinR. (Nov 3, 2014)

Tri Slow Poke said:


> Would you care to share the source(s) for your claim? I know plenty of folks who've had their aluminum frames WELL past 5 year!


Perhaps it used to be that way in the past. According to my LBS, Cannondale, for example, no longer provides unlimited lifetime warranty on aluminum frames-which is being limited by the lifespan of material. I broke (fatigue crack) a Rocky Mountain scandium frame only to find out that the warranty expired 5 years after the purchase.

Maybe there are still manufacturers who will provide an unlimited lifetime warranty on aluminum frames, but I think they are the exception rather than the rule.


----------

